# Candied Clementine Peel



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

THis is the garnish for the chocolate tart posted above, and is also from January 2005 Gourmet Magazine.  

GM Note:  this is a great way to turn the peel of juiced clementine halves into a deliccy.  You can also use peel torn from clementines though the pieces will be less uniform.

CANDIED CLEMENTINE PEEL - yield about 1 cup

1 lb clementines (4-7)
1 tsp salt
2 cups regular granulated sugar
1-1/2 cups water
Vegetable oil for greasing rack
1 cup superfine granulated sugar

Halve clementines crosswise adn juice them with citrus juicer, reserving juice for another use.  Discard any menbranes still attached to peel, then cut each half into eighths.  Bring peel to boil in a 3-qt saucepan 3/4 full of cold water with 1/2 tsp salt and boil, uncovered, 10 minutes. Drain and rince peel.  Repeat procedure with more wate rand salt draining adn rinsing peel again.  Bring regular sugar adn 1-1/2 cups water to a boil in 2-3 qt saucepan stirring until sugar is dissolved, then reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes.  Add peel and gently simmer, uncovered until tender and translucent and syrup is thickened, about 1 hr.  Transfer candied peel with a slotted spoon to a lightly oiled rack set in a shallow baking pan, spreading it out so pieces do not touch, and let drain 30 mijutes.  If using for chocolate tart recipe, reserve 1/2 cup candied peel before coating remainder with sugar.

COAT PEEL WITH SUGAR:  put superfine sugar in small bowl and toss peel, a few slicers at a time ins ugar to coat, then transfer with a dry slotted spoon to a sheet of wax paper to dry slightly, about 1 hr.

GM NOTES:  candied peel can be left in syrup and cooled then chiled and covered for two weeks.  Candied peel tossed with sugar keeps uncovered at room temperature 1 day or so, or chilled between sheets of wax paper in an airtight container for 1 month, at which time you may have to recoat with sugar.


----------

